# Bundesliga 2014/2015. Partite, calendario, classifica.



## Now i'm here (23 Agosto 2014)

Riparte oggi, 22 Agosto, la Bundesliga 2014/2015, il campionato tedesco. Riuscirà il Borussia di Immobile a contrastare il predominio del Bayern di Guardiola, l'anno scorso vincitore del campionato addirittura a marzo ?

I bavaresi rimangono i favoriti alla vittoria finale. 

Di seguito, il calendario completo. A seguire, informazioni, classifiche, partite e commenti.

1. Giornata

22.08.2014 20:30 Bayern München - VfL Wolfsburg 2:1 (1:0) 
23.08.2014 15:30 1899 Hoffenheim - FC Augsburg 
15:30 Hannover 96 - FC Schalke 04 
15:30 Hertha BSC - Werder Bremen 
15:30 Eintracht Frankfurt - SC Freiburg 
15:30 1. FC Köln - Hamburger SV 
18:30 Borussia Dortmund - Bayer Leverkusen 
24.08.2014 15:30 SC Paderborn 07 - 1. FSV Mainz 05 
17:30 Bor. Mönchengladbach - VfB Stuttgart 

2. Giornata

29.08.2014 20:30 FC Augsburg - Borussia Dortmund
30.08.2014 15:30 Bayer Leverkusen - Hertha BSC 
15:30 VfL Wolfsburg - Eintracht Frankfurt 
15:30 Werder Bremen - 1899 Hoffenheim 
15:30 VfB Stuttgart - 1. FC Köln
15:30 Hamburger SV - SC Paderborn 07 
18:30 FC Schalke 04 - Bayern München 
31.08.2014 15:30 1. FSV Mainz 05 - Hannover 96 
17:30 SC Freiburg - Bor. Mönchengladbach 

3. Giornata

12.09.2014 20:30 Bayer Leverkusen - Werder Bremen 
13.09.2014 15:30 Bayern München - VfB Stuttgart 
15:30 Borussia Dortmund - SC Freiburg 
15:30 1899 Hoffenheim - VfL Wolfsburg 
15:30 Hertha BSC - 1. FSV Mainz 05 
15:30 SC Paderborn 07 - 1. FC Köln 
18:30 Bor. Mönchengladbach - FC Schalke 04 
14.09.2014 15:30 Eintracht Frankfurt - FC Augsburg 
17:30 Hannover 96 - Hamburger SV 

4. Giornata

19.09.2014 20:30 SC Freiburg - Hertha BSC 
20.09.2014 15:30 FC Schalke 04 - Eintracht Frankfurt 
15:30 FC Augsburg - Werder Bremen 
15:30 VfB Stuttgart - 1899 Hoffenheim 
15:30 Hamburger SV - Bayern München 
15:30 SC Paderborn 07 - Hannover 96 
18:30 1. FSV Mainz 05 - Borussia Dortmund 
21.09.2014 15:30 VfL Wolfsburg - Bayer Leverkusen 
17:30 1. FC Köln - Bor. Mönchengladbach 

5. Giornata

23.09.2014 20:00 Bayern München - SC Paderborn 07 
20:00 1899 Hoffenheim - SC Freiburg 
20:00 Werder Bremen - FC Schalke 04 
20:00 Eintracht Frankfurt - 1. FSV Mainz 05 
24.09.2014 20:00 Borussia Dortmund - VfB Stuttgart 
20:00 Bayer Leverkusen - FC Augsburg 
20:00 Bor. Mönchengladbach - Hamburger SV 
20:00 Hannover 96 - 1. FC Köln 
20:00 Hertha BSC - VfL Wolfsburg 

6. Giornata

26.09.2014 20:30 1. FSV Mainz 05 - 1899 Hoffenheim 
27.09.2014 15:30 FC Schalke 04 - Borussia Dortmund 
15:30 SC Freiburg - Bayer Leverkusen 
15:30 VfB Stuttgart - Hannover 96 
15:30 1. FC Köln - Bayern München 
15:30 SC Paderborn 07 - Bor. Mönchengladbach 
18:30 VfL Wolfsburg - Werder Bremen 
28.09.2014 15:30 FC Augsburg - Hertha BSC 
17:30 Hamburger SV - Eintracht Frankfurt 

7. Giornata

04.10.2014 Bayern München - Hannover 96 
Borussia Dortmund - Hamburger SV 
Bayer Leverkusen - SC Paderborn 0 
VfL Wolfsburg - FC Augsburg 
Bor. Mönchengladbach - 1. FSV Mainz 05 
1899 Hoffenheim - FC Schalke
Hertha BSC - VfB Stuttgart 
Werder Bremen - SC Freiburg 
Eintracht Frankfurt - 1. FC Köln 

8. Giornata

18.10.2014 Bayern München - Werder Bremen 
FC Schalke 04 - Hertha BSC 
1. FSV Mainz 05 - FC Augsburg 
Hannover 96 - Bor. Mönchengladbach 
SC Freiburg - VfL Wolfsburg 
VfB Stuttgart - Bayer Leverkusen 
Hamburger SV - 1899 Hoffenheim 
1. FC Köln - Borussia Dortmund 
SC Paderborn 07 - Eintracht Frankfurt 

9. Giornata

25.10.2014 Borussia Dortmund - Hannover 96 
Bayer Leverkusen - FC Schalke 04 
VfL Wolfsburg - 1. FSV Mainz 05 
Bor. Mönchengladbach - Bayern München 
FC Augsburg - SC Freiburg 
1899 Hoffenheim - SC Paderborn 07 
Hertha BSC - Hamburger SV 
Werder Bremen - 1. FC Köln
Eintracht Frankfurt - VfB Stuttgart 

10. Giornata

01.11.2014 Bayern München - Borussia Dortmund 
FC Schalke 04 - FC Augsburg
Bor. Mönchengladbach - 1899 Hoffenheim 
1. FSV Mainz 05 - Werder Bremen 
Hannover 96 - Eintracht Frankfurt 
VfB Stuttgart - VfL Wolfsburg 
Hamburger SV - Bayer Leverkusen 
1. FC Köln - SC Freiburg 
SC Paderborn 07 - Hertha BSC 

11. Giornata

08.11.2014 Borussia Dortmund - Bor. Mönchengladbach 
Bayer Leverkusen - 1. FSV Mainz 05 
VfL Wolfsburg - Hamburger SV 
FC Augsburg - SC Paderborn 07 
1899 Hoffenheim - 1. FC Köln 
Hertha BSC - Hannover 96 
Werder Bremen - VfB Stuttgart 
Eintracht Frankfurt - Bayern München 
SC Freiburg - FC Schalke 04 

12. Giornata

22.11.2014 Bayern München - 1899 Hoffenheim 
FC Schalke 04 - VfL Wolfsburg 
Bor. Mönchengladbach - Eintracht Frankfurt 
1. FSV Mainz 05 - SC Freiburg 
Hannover 96 - Bayer Leverkusen 
VfB Stuttgart - FC Augsburg 
Hamburger SV - Werder Bremen 
1. FC Köln - Hertha BSC 
SC Paderborn 07 - Borussia Dortmund 

13. Giornata

29.11.2014 FC Schalke 04 - 1. FSV Mainz 05 
Bayer Leverkusen - 1. FC Köln 
VfL Wolfsburg - Bor. Mönchengladbach 
FC Augsburg - Hamburger SV 
1899 Hoffenheim - Hannover 96 
Hertha BSC - Bayern München 
Werder Bremen - SC Paderborn 07 
Eintracht Frankfurt - Borussia Dortmund 
SC Freiburg - VfB Stuttgart 

14. Giornata

06.12.2014 Bayern München - Bayer Leverkusen 
Borussia Dortmund - 1899 Hoffenheim 
Bor. Mönchengladbach - Hertha BSC 
Hannover 96 - VfL Wolfsburg 
Eintracht Frankfurt - Werder Bremen 
VfB Stuttgart - FC Schalke 04 
Hamburger SV - 1. FSV Mainz 05 
1. FC Köln - FC Augsburg 
SC Paderborn 07 - SC Freiburg 

15. Giornata

13.12.2014 FC Schalke 04 - 1. FC Köln 
Bayer Leverkusen - Bor. Mönchengladbach 
VfL Wolfsburg - SC Paderborn 07 
1. FSV Mainz 05 - VfB Stuttgart 
FC Augsburg - Bayern München 
1899 Hoffenheim - Eintracht Frankfurt 
Hertha BSC - Borussia Dortmund 
Werder Bremen - Hannover 96 
SC Freiburg - Hamburger SV 

16. Giornata

16.12.2014 Bayern München - SC Freiburg 
Borussia Dortmund - VfL Wolfsburg 
Bor. Mönchengladbach - Werder Bremen 
1899 Hoffenheim - Bayer Leverkusen 
Hannover 96 - FC Augsburg 
Eintracht Frankfurt - Hertha BSC 
Hamburger SV - VfB Stuttgart 
1. FC Köln - 1. FSV Mainz 05 
SC Paderborn 07 - FC Schalke 04 

17. Giornata

20.12.2014 FC Schalke 04 - Hamburger SV 
Bayer Leverkusen - Eintracht Frankfurt 
VfL Wolfsburg - 1. FC Köln 
1. FSV Mainz 05 - Bayern München 
FC Augsburg - Bor. Mönchengladbach 
Hertha BSC - 1899 Hoffenheim 
Werder Bremen - Borussia Dortmund 
SC Freiburg - Hannover 96 
VfB Stuttgart - SC Paderborn 07


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Agosto 2014)

il borussia ha iniziato la stagione perdendo in casa 2-0 contro il bayer Leverkusen.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Agosto 2014)

si comincia con una grande vittoria in rimonta 2-1 sullo Schalke di Huntelaar e Boateng... allo svantaggio di Huntelaar rispondono Prib e Joselu...colpita anche una traversa con Joselu, grande partita, contentissimo dell'impegno dei ragazzi...


----------



## admin (29 Agosto 2014)

Ausburg - Borussia Dortmund 2-3

Immobile è già finito in panchina


----------



## Louis Gara (29 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ausburg - Borussia Dortmund 2-3
> 
> Immobile è già finito in panchina


 Non l'ha fatto manco entrare.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Agosto 2014)

Tranquilli, all'inizio sarà dura per Ciruzzo, ma ce la farà.


----------



## pennyhill (30 Agosto 2014)

Benatia e Xabi Alonso convocati per la gara con lo Schalke.


----------



## prebozzio (30 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Non l'ha fatto manco entrare.


Finché non impara i meccanismi della squadra è meglio che non giochi, per "proteggerlo". Lo stesso fu fatto da Conte con Llorente per motivi di forma fisica e mentale un anno fa.
E un anno fa lo stesso Immobile ci ha messo sette giornate per sbloccarsi... poi non si è più fermato


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ausburg - Borussia Dortmund 2-3
> 
> Immobile è già finito in panchina



Che affare della Juve e del Torino.

Kloop comunque con i soldi non sa proprio lavorare. A parte Mutchikarin.

Ha preso una serie di giocatori mediocri pagandoli una fortuna. Papastopulos. Abumeyang. Immbole....


----------



## pennyhill (30 Agosto 2014)

Xabi Alonso dal primo minuto.


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Agosto 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Xabi Alonso dal primo minuto.



certo che guardiola c'ha la fissa per mettere centrali di centrocampo a fare i difensori.


----------



## pennyhill (30 Agosto 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> certo che guardiola c'ha la fissa per mettere centrali di centrocampo a fare i difensori.



Visto qualche minuto per curiosità, fortunatamente sta giocando a centrocampo.


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Agosto 2014)

Solo il Leverkusen a punteggio pieno dopo due giornate, Guardiola bloccato sull'1-1 dallo Schalke


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Settembre 2014)

Dopo tre giornate Bayer Leverkusen, Bayern Monaco e Hannover 96 appaiati al comando 
Dortmund insegue a -1, classifica cortissima.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Settembre 2014)

Bayern 0-0
Mentre il Borussia ha perso 2-0 con Immobile che ha sbagliato un rigore


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Settembre 2014)

Dopo 5 giornate, Bayern Monaco al comando con 11 punti, seguito dal Leverkusen a 10.
Immobile salva il Borussia segnando il 2-2 contro lo Stoccarda (che era in vantaggio 0-2). BVB in ritardo di 4 punti dalla vetta.


----------



## pennyhill (25 Settembre 2014)

Kehl, Gundogan, Mkhitaryan, Kuba, Sahin, Reus. Non si può andare avanti così.


----------



## DexMorgan (25 Settembre 2014)

Ciro inizia ad ingranare, molto bene.


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Settembre 2014)

Dortmund sotto per 2-1 contro lo Schalke


----------



## pennyhill (27 Settembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Dortmund sotto per 2-1 contro lo Schalke



Questo è un campionato già finito a settebre.


----------



## pennyhill (27 Settembre 2014)

Contro il Colonia il buon Xabi Alonso ha toccato il pallone 202 volte, con 196 passaggi tentati.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Settembre 2014)

Che campionato ridicolo


----------



## Snake (27 Settembre 2014)

volevo chiedere a chi segue il Bayern, come procede l'inserimento del polacco?


----------



## DexMorgan (27 Settembre 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Che campionato ridicolo



Mi sarei giocato la casa che avresti scritto questo. L'ho pensato non appena prima di entrare nel topic.

Anyway, campionato ridicolo perchè? Guarda un pò la classifica.

Non è che se non ci sono avversarie già scritte allora il campionato è ridicolo. E' un campionato di alto livello, punto.


----------



## DexMorgan (27 Settembre 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> volevo chiedere a chi segue il Bayern, come procede l'inserimento del polacco?



Sta segnando meno di quanto ci si aspettasse, secondo me.


----------



## pennyhill (27 Settembre 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Sta segnando meno di quanto ci si aspettasse, secondo me.



Già. C'è da dire che Guardiola, vista la superiorità della rosa a sua disposizione, sperimenta una partita si e l'altra pure.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Settembre 2014)




----------



## Underhill84 (4 Ottobre 2014)

Dopo 7 giornate è già storia chiusa


----------



## pennyhill (4 Ottobre 2014)

Dortmund che vola in Champions, ma in campionato fa 1 punto nelle ultime 4 giornate.


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Ottobre 2014)




----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Ottobre 2014)




----------



## Roten1896 (25 Ottobre 2014)

si espugna Dortmund con il giappo Kiyotake che trasforma una punizione alla Honda  grandi Roten siamo ormai senza giocatori con 900 infortuni ma non si molla...


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Ottobre 2014)




----------



## Doctore (29 Ottobre 2014)

Forte il dortmund quest anno...
Altro campionato combattuto per il bayern


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Novembre 2014)




----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Novembre 2014)




----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Dicembre 2014)




----------



## Louis Gara (13 Dicembre 2014)

Altra sconfitta del Borussia, contro l'Herta. Se lo Stoccarda vince, Klopp e compagnia sono penultimi


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Dicembre 2014)

Il Borussia sta già sotto dopo soli 3 minuti  .


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Dicembre 2014)

Ieri il Bayern ha vinto 2-1 con gol della vittoria firmato da RObben al 89.
Che giocatore Arjen...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Dicembre 2014)

Ma quando lo esonerano Klopp? Hanno seriamente intenzione di scendere di categoria?


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Dicembre 2014)

dortmund di nuovo ultimo!!


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Dicembre 2014)




----------



## Mille e una notte (3 Gennaio 2015)

ma la bundesliga ricomincia il 30 gennaio??? stanno fermi più di un mese?


----------



## Milo (5 Gennaio 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> ma la bundesliga ricomincia il 30 gennaio??? stanno fermi più di un mese?



L'ho notato ora anch'io... come mai???? nessuno sa il perché??


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Gennaio 2015)

Milo ha scritto:


> L'ho notato ora anch'io... come mai???? nessuno sa il perché??



Pausa invernale


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Gennaio 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> ma la bundesliga ricomincia il 30 gennaio??? stanno fermi più di un mese?



sempre stato così


----------



## O Animal (6 Gennaio 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> ma la bundesliga ricomincia il 30 gennaio??? stanno fermi più di un mese?





Milo ha scritto:


> L'ho notato ora anch'io... come mai???? nessuno sa il perché??





Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Pausa invernale





Roten1896 ha scritto:


> sempre stato così



Confermo che è sempre stato così e aggiungo che quando c'è la coppa d'Africa dovrebbero fare la stessa cosa tutti i campionati europei..


----------



## admin (30 Gennaio 2015)

Il Wolfsburg sta distruggendo il Bayern Monaco: 3-0 al 52'


----------



## admin (30 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Wolfsburg sta distruggendo il Bayern Monaco: 3-0 al 52'



4-1 Wolfsburg. Fantastico De Bruyne.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Gennaio 2015)

Che scoppola il Bayern.


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Gennaio 2015)

il wolfsburg ha messo su una bella squadretta (purtroppo) arriveranno tranquillamente secondi
per il bayern ovviamente un incidente di percorso e nulla di drammatico


----------



## pennyhill (1 Febbraio 2015)

Il Leverkusen è specializzato nel non far giocare l’avversario, ma certo quel 43% di passaggi realizzati dal Dortmund fa impressione. Schmelzer il migliore è arrivato al 56% di passaggi riusciti.


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Febbraio 2015)

Altro stop del Bayern 1-1 contro lo Schalke , ma diciamo che gli è andata anche bene visto che hanno giocato in 10 espulso Boateng.


----------



## pennyhill (4 Febbraio 2015)

Niente da fare, anche la sosta non sembra aiutare il Dortmund a risollevarsi. Situazione incredibile.


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Febbraio 2015)

E boh niente il Bvb ha di nuovo perso 19 partite 16 punti e ora la penultima sta a -2 mi dispiace onestamente mi sta pure simpatica come squadra.


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Febbraio 2015)

Dortmund che torna a vincere, 0-3 sul Friburgo, con doppietta di Aubameyang punta centrale (Immobile non ha visto il campo) e gol di Reus.
Ora è terzultimo a un punto dal Padeborn quartultimo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Febbraio 2015)




----------



## Louis Gara (14 Febbraio 2015)

E intanto il Bayern ne fa solo 8 all'Ambrugo


----------



## Snake (14 Febbraio 2015)

Che ggggggggrande giocatore Robben, 31 anni appena compiuti, continua a correre come un pazzo e quest'anno sta pure segnando come non mai


----------



## Dany20 (14 Febbraio 2015)

Ma come ha fatto a perdere 4-1 il Bayern? Che squadrone.


----------



## Marchisio89 (15 Febbraio 2015)

Il Bayern gioca un campionato a parte. Le partite d'allenamento sono piú difficili probabilmente...



Dany20 ha scritto:


> Ma come ha fatto a perdere 4-1 il Bayern? Che squadrone.


Perdere e pareggiare dopo la (lunga) sosta ci sta. Anche loro sono degli essere umani xD.


----------



## Dany20 (15 Febbraio 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Il Bayern gioca un campionato a parte. Le partite d'allenamento sono piú difficili probabilmente...
> Perdere e pareggiare dopo la (lunga) sosta ci sta. Anche loro sono degli essere umani xD.


Si ma sono sempre 4.


----------



## Marchisio89 (15 Febbraio 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Si ma sono sempre 4.


Sí in effetti fu una sconfitta abbastanza pesante. Tatticamente un danno totale, la squadra era altissima, troppo alta e il Wolfsburg ne approfittó.

Comunque saranno antipatici (societá, dirigenza, tifosi - sono piú odiati della Juve in italia ), ma hanno uno squadrone da far paura e finanzialmente sono la #1 nel Mondo, sono riusciti a pagare lo stadio in anticipo addirittura, una crescita mostruosa.


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Febbraio 2015)




----------



## Frikez (21 Febbraio 2015)

BVB ora a -8 dalla zona Europa, a -10 dal quarto posto


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Febbraio 2015)




----------



## O Animal (22 Febbraio 2015)

Tolte le prime 2 ci sono 16 squadre in 18 punti dopo 22 giornate... assurdo...


----------



## Mille e una notte (27 Febbraio 2015)

Bayern sempre clamoroso, a parte qualche match le altre sembrano un allenamento. 
Le partite del bayern sono monologhi lunghi 90 minuti

Robben in condizioni strabilianti


----------



## raducioiu (1 Marzo 2015)

Quarta panchina consecutiva per la pippa Immobile, quarta vittoria consecutiva per il Borussia.
Unica partita persa quella dove assurdamente è stato schierato l'attaccante italiano, contro la Juventus.
Menomale che non era lui il problema...


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Marzo 2015)




----------



## Angstgegner (2 Marzo 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


>



Il Dortmund fa ancora in tempo a finire quarto IMHO. Forza BVB!

P.S.: l'esultanza di Aubameyang e Reus è fantastica


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Marzo 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Il Dortmund fa ancora in tempo a finire quarto IMHO. Forza BVB!
> 
> P.S.: l'esultanza di Aubameyang e Reus è fantastica



Si speriamo simpatizzo per loro ,  si due "pazzi" fantastici  .


----------



## mandraghe (2 Marzo 2015)




----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Marzo 2015)




----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Marzo 2015)




----------



## Tifo'o (22 Marzo 2015)

Il Bayern ha perso in casa 0-2
Mentre il Wolsburg ha pareggiato 1-1


----------



## ralf (22 Marzo 2015)

Robben fuori per circa un mese per infortunio muscolare,dovrebbe esserci per la prima contro il Porto


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Marzo 2015)




----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Marzo 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


>



-12 dal Bayer a 8 giornate dalla fine. Impossibile.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (4 Aprile 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> -12 dal Bayer a 8 giornate dalla fine. Impossibile.



Oggi il Borussia ha perso contro il Bayern 1-0. Penso che questa sconfitta chiuda quasi del tutto il sogno 4 posto dei gialloneri


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Aprile 2015)




----------



## Renegade (6 Aprile 2015)

Forse è il campionato che odio di più. Ci si lamenta della Serie A, ma la Bundesliga è più scontata che mai già dalla prima partita. La abolissero.


----------



## Frikez (11 Aprile 2015)

Lewandowski


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Aprile 2015)




----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Aprile 2015)




----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Aprile 2015)




----------

